
Amazon Uses Trucks to Drive Data Faster - mxschumacher
http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-extends-web-based-artificial-intelligence-1480529802
======
douche
Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes hurtling
down the highway.

—Tanenbaum, Andrew S. (1989). Computer Networks

